# Ultra VNC Probleme



## prof_silver (30. April 2004)

Habe mir aus dem Netz UltraVNC geholt.
Nur komme ich damit nicht so ganz zurecht.
Gibt es irgendwo eine DEUTSCHE! Anleitung hierfür?
Vorab schon mal Danke schön.

Gruß, Prof_S.


----------



## otherside (1. Mai 2004)

hallo. ich kenne diese programm nicht und hab wirklich keinen blassen schimmer, aber keine 5 min und ich hatte schon en paar infos bei google.

hier kann ich wieder nur sagen:   

is das was? 

mfg


----------



## prof_silver (1. Mai 2004)

hi otherside,

danke für den link.
Mir fehlt allerdings eine Beschreibung bezüglich der DynDns-Einstellungen und der Port-Freigabe für den Router.

Vielleicht kann mir ja da noch jemand helfen?


----------



## gothic ghost (1. Mai 2004)

hi,
hier kannst du fündig werden


----------



## GODOFHELL (6. Dezember 2006)

hi leute;

ich hab auch ein kleines prob mit ultra vnc :

wenn ich mit dem einen rechner auf den anderen rechner zugreif dann geht das ohne
probleme aber nur ca, 2 min und dann aktualiesiert er sich nicht mehr und schmeißt mich 
(bzw. den viewer) von der sitzung!

umgebung:
d-link gigabit switch;
cat 6 patch kabel;
entfernung (bzw. kabellänge 6 m)
außerdem ist noch ein dsl-router im netz aber der vergibt nur die dhcp-adressen!
der rechner auf den ich zugreifen will ist ein laptop!
achja software firewall läuft keine und hab die standart ports benutzt!


----------



## Scheffi (22. März 2007)

Hallo habe auch ein Problem:

Habe einen Vista Home Rechner und einen XP Rechner bei beiden läuft Ultra-VNC sehr gut. Habe aber leider das problem, dass wenn ich eine Verbindung abgespeichert habe und Sie wieder starten will er es nicht tut ich muss ihm erstmal sagen mit welchem Programm er dies tun soll und dann sagt er mir wenn ich den Viewer auswähle eine Fehlermeldung welche im Anhang sichtbar ist.

Wäre schon wenn mit dort jemand helfen könnte.

MfG Scheffi


----------



## soyo (23. März 2007)

Das hört sich alles sehr eigenartig an. Einfach mal komplett deinstallieren und nochmal neu rauf ... Das dauert keine 5 Minuten.


----------



## Klaus Maus (23. März 2007)

Hi,

Vista und VNC vertragen sich nicht. Hatte da auch Probleme und mal auf der Homepage von VNC im Forum gesucht. Die VNC Entwickler sind an der Vista-Version dran, als Freeware ist es noch nicht erhältlich, nur als Bezahlt-Version. Noch etwas warten ist angesagt.

Klaus


----------



## Scheffi (24. März 2007)

Ok ich danek euch für die info dann werde ich geduldig warten problem wird dann nur sein läuft die vista version dann auch mit dem xp rechner ;-)


----------



## Norbert Eder (25. März 2007)

Bitte haltet euch an unsere Netiquette! Steht ohnehin überall sichtbar! Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist uns hier im Forum sehr wichtig. Bei Nichteinhaltung müssten wir zu anderen Mitteln greifen und das wollen wir doch alle nicht.

PS: Auch Satzzeichen sollten verwendet werden. Diese vereinfachen das Lesen ungemein. Einfach selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## soyo (25. März 2007)

Der Post ist wirklich schwer zu lesen. Ich denke mal du wolltest fragen: "Läuft der Windows XP Rechner auch mit Windows Vista?"

Es kommt auf die Hardware des Rechners an, nenn doch mal ein paar Eckdaten. Die Systemanforderungen für Windows Vista sollten aber auch ganz leicht über Google zu finden sein.


----------



## Scheffi (25. März 2007)

Hallo sorry erstmal mit der Rechtschreibung habt ja recht. Zum Thema, der XP Rechner hat auf jeden fall alle Systemanforderungen dafür. Der Vista Rechner ist ein 1,6 Ghz Intel Core 2 (Notebook) mit 1 Gig Arbeitsspeicher, Vista Version/Vista Home Premium. Das ganze soll über W-Lan laufen funktioniert ja aber aber wie gesagt das einzige ist nur die Abspeicherung von Sitzungen. Abspeichern geht aber die spätere Anwendund nicht. Gut mir wurde ja schon gesagt das eine Version geschrieben wird für Vista also muss ich nur abwarten.

Hier noch ein kleiner Satz für meine Rechtschreibung:

Die Summe meiner Rechtschreibfehler ist die Formel zur gewinnung von Gold. ;-)

MfG Scheffi


----------

